# MN Snows?



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Anybody ever see any snows in MN in the spring? I see em every once in a while in the fall but just curious about spring?


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes i have actucally! last spring (late late spring) we went out just south for fargo about 30 miles. We saw a few flocks flying high and then we noticed a mess of birds on the east side of the interstate(first time ever seeing that) we watched them for a while and noticed more and more birds coming from over the river. We drove over in to MN and saw a corn field covered with snows and blues. we went back into ND and hoped to pass shoot the 2 groups working back and forth. We ended up with 35 snows and blues for 3 people. no one else out hunting that we saw that day.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Early last Spring I drove to SW MN looking for them. The weather wasn't good for them but I saw a few. I have heard that sometimes there gets to be some numbers around down there. Nothing compared to the main migration corridor though.


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Last year we hunted just west of Soiux Falls and there were geese everywere, we easily seen half a million geese in one day, but once we came across that MN border, we didn't even see one. It was weird that just between 25 miles we went from everything to nothing.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Thats cuz MN sucks for hunting!!! :beer:


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Here ya there :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Try the Sw corner of MN, as every so often there is huntable #s down there. Granted, nothing like SD or ND, but enough to keep it interesting. Scouting is key. BTW, close to 1 million snows now winter in IL, so as they head NW they cut through IA and SW MN.


----------



## jimmyd05 (Jan 24, 2006)

Then your not looking in the right spot of minnesota. when u look for them in the southeast part u have to go just a little bit north of lake benton and u got your birds. This area in over hunted in the fall somethimes, but in the spring not my people know of the spring licsense so they'll stay around for awhile. best luck would be to try around end of Feb. and begining of march, but with the way the winter is this year they'll be here earlier and stay maybe a week or lees if it keeps getting nicer and nicer. So if your ever around try that location. Good luck!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Didn't see many in that area last Spring in mid-March, and the locals said they hadn't seen many neither. They must have showed up later.


----------



## gonnerman22 (Mar 9, 2005)

i live in pipesone mn, that is in the sw corner of the state, my area holds a few geese for about a 1-2 weeks and then they are all gone, so i do the majority of my snow goose hunting in sd


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey gonnerman you see a decent number in fall?


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

We had 1 good day in SW MN. They showed up one day and there were groups flying all over the place. It was great. The next day it was over. Back to basically zero. Its not worth it.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

No gonnerman hasnt seen any this fall. Their are hardly any snows around here. The biggest flocks we see around here is about 100 and they are always flying 10 miles high.


----------

